# Terminator captain in plastic??



## electriceye83 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ive been hearing this rumour around a few places, but I dont where its come from, or what truth it actually has, anyone else heard anything on it?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i've not heard anything about it but would love it if it happened.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I believe this is to do with the rumour of the 5th edition starter set including a plastic terminator captain. I found this out from Warseer, check out the 'New Battle for Rynn box set?' (to do with confirmed Orks and Marines and a WD Rynn world Battle Report, turns out they are actually Ultramarines:shoksarcasm)) and the 'New 40K starter set' threads.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I highly doubt that there will be a terminator captain model in the new "BFM" because Games Workshop would NEVER give away a termie in a starter set.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the new starter set has a squad of 5 terminators in it. i dont think the captain in it will be a terminator though.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> turns out they are actually Ultramarines(sarcasm))


I am shocked to my core.

Of course they'll release a SM plastic termie captain kit, can't let the chaos players have better modelling options.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ultramarines? on Rynns World? :suicide:

I would love to see the jusitification for that.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its not called battle for rynns world. it will be ultras vs orks, not fists.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

torealis said:


> its not called battle for rynns world. it will be ultras vs orks, not fists.


 
I sure as hell hope not! I am sick and tired of GW always using Ultramarines as their leading marines. There are a LOT more chapters that should be recognised and used more often. Even in battle reports, they always use Ultramarines.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

WAA WAA WAA WAA.

get the fuck over it. seriously, what is all this whinging about? GW are not telling you to paint your marines blue, its just to maintain a consistent frontage so the boxes are recognisably 'space marine'. And they obviously cant change this now. 

Be a man. suck it up.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> its just to maintain a consistent frontage so the boxes are recognisably 'space marine'. And they obviously cant change this now.


You do have a point Tor. It is quite important to have a constant on the boxs.

However when the word "Rynn" gets started being thrown around as a possible title for the set and then not followed by Crimson Fists people start getting a bit touchy, especially when smurfs are involved.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thats why it wont mention rynn


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Any hints on the title then?


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

well they once used black templars with dark eldar but that was ages ago


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

torealis said:


> WAA WAA WAA WAA.
> 
> get the fuck over it. seriously, what is all this whinging about? GW are not telling you to paint your marines blue, its just to maintain a consistent frontage so the boxes are recognisably 'space marine'. And they obviously cant change this now.
> 
> Be a man. suck it up.



I understand about the boxes, that makes sense. I am not complaining about the boxes just about the fluff.


sorry for the misunderstanding :biggrin:,


Master Kashnizel


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

torealis said:


> WAA WAA WAA WAA.
> 
> get the fuck over it. seriously, what is all this whinging about? GW are not telling you to paint your marines blue, its just to maintain a consistent frontage so the boxes are recognisably 'space marine'. And they obviously cant change this now.
> 
> Be a man. suck it up.


Wow this is the way Super Moderator's talk to people now? I'm not saying that I disagree with what you're saying, just how you said it. We as members and players have a right to whine when we want. 

If you don't like that then sorry. So how about YOU be a man and suck it up!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The battle reports don't ALWAYS contain Ultramarines as the Tau v Imperium battle report in November was Blood Angels.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

SPYDeR13 said:


> Wow this is the way Super Moderator's talk to people now? I'm not saying that I disagree with what you're saying, just how you said it. We as members and players have a right to whine when we want.
> 
> If you don't like that then sorry. So how about YOU be a man and suck it up!


nope, just the way i talk. if im using my mod voice, you'll know.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

colonel gator said:


> well they once used black templars with dark eldar but that was ages ago





angels of fire said:


> the Tau v Imperium battle report in November was Blood Angels.


They're running out of blue every now and then.
Shit happens.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think they'll release one with the 5th Edition SM codex, if at all. If they do, I'm crossing my fingers for a Chaplain/Librarian/Commander box instead of just one option. Worked for Sorcerer/Lord.

-Dirge


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

here is the list of things in the box set.
http://http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/02/rumors-5th-edition-boxed-set-contents.html

apperantly with the new rules where infantry units block line of sight. they added dreads and deffkoptas to the box for being able to shoot over them.

you can also find alot of the 5th edition rules in this site


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Amen dirge amen


----------

